# Do you have Arachnophobia?



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

For those that don't know what that is, its a fear of spiders.
Just about everyone I've come across fears spiders. I don't run into many people that don't so thats why I'm creating this poll to find out who all fears them & who doesn't. 

Just to put it out there, I hate spiders & fear them so I have Arachnophobia. 

Once a family member of mine was driving & I looked out the window and saw a spider from inside the car spiraling down from a string of web. I screamed and jumped over beside her. My fear of spiders nearly caused us to wreck that night. Thats how bad I have it. :afr


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I get those wood spiders in my basement. Occasionally one will get upstairs. I hate them. All of the old houses around here have them. Luckily, my cats always find them and play with them until they are dead.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

LOL..give me an angry pit bull over a sleeping black widow anyday. I've watched horror movies thinking "another stabbing?....yawn...boring.." but the movie Arachnophobia had me jumping out of my chair. Not bothered in the least by other bugs.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Depends on how big they are.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't really care for spiders, but I have to play the role of Mr. Spider Remover too. It's just what a man has to do :b


----------



## Anxieux (Aug 10, 2011)

I hate them so much. Earlier this year I spazzed out because one of them crawled into my bed whilst I was sitting in it. I never managed to kill it so I slept on the other side of my bed in paranoia for days.

When I see a spider in my house I have to kill it or I can't relax knowing it could still be a round.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, I hate them.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Snakes and spiders are both on my avoid list.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

Hate and fear spiders definitely. Nasty, scary, creatures.

But I like to try and overcome my fears, so I decided to buy a pet tarantula. Lol. Her name is Priscilla. Weird, right? Hate spiders yet have one as a pet.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Omfg yes. I have it really, really bad. If a see a spider (or any other creature with 8+ legs) then I'll literally break down and cry lol. Last year I saw a spider AND a centipede in my bathroom at the same time and I had to use my moms bathroom for about 4 months until I was finally able to use mine again. Ahaha, I really hate those little *******s.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

not really.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm terrified of spiders. Big or small, they scare me equally. Just the thought of one makes me :afr


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I've phobia from Animals but not those tiny spiders!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I was fine until the internet showed me clock spider.

Scarred me for life that did.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, absolutely terrified of spiders.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

au Lait said:


> I was fine until the internet showed me clock spider.
> 
> Scarred me for life that did.


Oh my gosh I hate Clock Spider! 
It feels like the Spider in that pic is Medusa and it turns me to stone cause I'm in so much shock.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Insecure said:


> Oh my gosh I hate Clock Spider!
> It feels like the Spider in that pic is Medusa and it turns me to stone cause I'm in so much shock.


lol ikr?

At first I thought it was fake. Then I saw the picture with the clock removed. A small piece of me died that day.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

The big/poisonous ones I kill on sight if I see them inside, outside I leave them be. White tails I always kill regardless of location but harmless ones like the Daddy Long Legs or Jumping spiders I pay no mind.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Jesus Christ I hate spiders. I live in a fairly old house and the top floor was derelict for a while before my parents moved in. We have wooden floors and you can hear the bigger ones scrambling around in Autumn when they're at their worst. Just the sight of them makes my skin crawl. It's the contrast between the calculated waiting dead still and the frantic unpredictable sprinting. Even when they're dead they scare the **** out of me, spindly brown limbs twitching as though it's just about to jump at me. Definitely doesn't help that my cat is so lazy he only bothers to paw it a few times before getting distracted and miaowing at me. Boo cat. Boo.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, and I'm avoiding the pics above me. 

I have such an intense fear of them. SO intense that I have CRIED when coming across scary ones. I even have paralyzing nightmares. It is one of my more crippling phobia's. I have this recurring lucid dream of seeing a huge, black spider descending from my ceiling fan towards me, and I can NOT move. I can't breathe, either. I literally feel like I'm going to have a heart attack. It's god awful.  I don't know how many times I've finally snapped out of it and jumped out of bed throwing my covers off the bed looking for the spider to kill it. 

Anyway, I developed the fear after watching the movie Arachnophobia, actually... I used to not be afraid of them.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

No way. I love spiders.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

au Lait said:


> lol ikr?
> 
> At first I thought it was fake. Then I saw the picture with the clock removed. A small piece of me died that day.


Same .___.

Oh my gosh those pics!!! Aaacck! :shock

Although the 2nd one kinda made me laugh too cause of what it says.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> Yes, and I'm avoiding the pics above me.
> 
> I have such an intense fear of them. SO intense that I have CRIED when coming across scary ones. I even have paralyzing nightmares. It is one of my more crippling phobia's. I have this recurring lucid dream of seeing a huge, black spider descending from my ceiling fan towards me, and I can NOT move. I can't breathe, either. I literally feel like I'm going to have a heart attack. It's god awful.  I don't know how many times I've finally snapped out of it and jumped out of bed throwing my covers off the bed looking for the spider to kill it.
> 
> Anyway, I developed the fear after watching the movie Arachnophobia, actually... I used to not be afraid of them.


Oh gosh... Thats awful!


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm terribly afraid of spiders. I guess I inherited this from my father. Funnily, when I still lived at home it was my Mom who had to kill all the spiders! Once when my Mom wasn't at home my Dad just pulled a bucket over a spider with a note on it regarding the "content". My Mom had to kill the spider after she returned. :eyes


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Misanthropic79 said:


>


CLOCK SPIDER. My most powerful enemy. _

We meet again._


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

hate hate hate them, I cried once when someone threw one at me as a joke as he didn't believe I was so scared


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Every once in a while, I will be sitting on the computer and out of the corner of my eye I will see a spider slowly lowering itself upon my head from its web from the ceiling. It's just about the scariest thing ever.

This has happened like five times within two years. That's a ****ing lot!

I'm not a spider remover though, I'm a spider _killer_.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Misanthropic79 said:


> The big/poisonous ones I kill on sight if I see them inside, outside I leave them be. White tails I always kill regardless of location but harmless ones like the Daddy Long Legs or Jumping spiders I pay no mind.


This picture makes me want to throw up


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm down with the spiders.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

All I can think of when I hear Arachnophobia now is John Goodman.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

No I'm not scared of spiders.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

They creep me out but I don't know if it's bad enough to call arachnophobia.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. They don't bother me at all. :no


That movie "Arachnophobia" is great. :yes


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm... I knew I should have added a 3rd option that said "On the Fence" or something. But yeah.. I think I've seen the movie Arachnophobia a long time ago but I don't remember any of it now.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

au Lait said:


> CLOCK SPIDER. My most powerful enemy.
> 
> _We meet again._





jhanniffy said:


> This picture makes me want to throw up


:lol Don't worry they're more afraid of you than you are of them, they've just got a funny way of showing it!


----------



## Grump (Dec 22, 2011)

I have it big time. I've had 5 years of therapy, all to no avail. 

Once I was driving a car at night, when, out of the corner of my eye, I saw some thing dangling down the the window. I stopped and turned the interior light on. It was a spider hanging on a web. To this day, the 2 passengers beside me, swear that i never touched them as I went out the passenger window.

Another time, a large one crawled out and sat on the speedo. I was riding a motorcycle. At 30 mph and, in traffic, I dived off the bike. Fortunately, I landed on grass, and was not hurt. The bike was though. 

Then there was the time a friend lent me a cabin to stay in for a few nights. It was riddled with the things. I actually took to sleeping with a .22 rifle and every time I saw one, I shot it. There were lots of holes in the walls and ceiling when I left.

One of my friend's wives heard what I was like, and decided to test me. With a bunch of my mates I walked into their flat, and she threw a large rubber spider at me. All I saw was black. The next thing I knew, I was being held by the arms very tightly. I could not understand why they were doing it. Finally I saw my mate's wife being attended to on the floor. When I asked what the hell was happening, they told me I had lashed out and punched her out. I have absolutely NO memory of hitting her (I felt really bad).

One got on me one time. I just ran backwards screaming "get it off, get it off". That time I went through a screen door that was closed.

I have terrible nightmares, and had to get pills so I can sleep.

I have more stories about this stupid irrational fear.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Grump said:


> I have it big time. I've had 5 years of therapy, all to no avail.
> 
> Once I was driving a car at night, when, out of the corner of my eye, I saw some thing dangling down the the window. I stopped and turned the interior light on. It was a spider hanging on a web. To this day, the 2 passengers beside me, swear that i never touched them as I went out the passenger window.
> 
> ...


Yikes! 

I think I may have met my match on the Arachnophobia level. Although the motorcycle thing sounds exactly like what I'd do. One of the reasons why I don't ever want to drive one.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I leave them alone. They catch a lot of flies which is cool by me. Sometimes when I'm peeing I will notice one start crawling towards my foot and I can't move because I don't want to pee all over the floor and stuff. So I do my weird avoid-the-spider-while-I-pee dance.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I leave them alone. They catch a lot of flies which is cool by me. Sometimes when I'm peeing I will notice one start crawling towards my foot and I can't move because I don't want to pee all over the floor and stuff. So I do my weird avoid-the-spider-while-I-pee dance.


:haha


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I really mind them all that much. I can be in the same room at as one, but as soon as it lands on me, all bets are off. I'm more freaked out by centipedes. *shudder*


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

fissionesque said:


> I really mind them all that much. I can be in the same room at as one, but as soon as it lands on me, all bets are off. I'm more freaked out by centipedes. *shudder*


omg... I can't stand centipedes either! *shivers*

This makes me think of The Human Centipede. Haven't seen it & don't think I want to.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Insecure said:


> omg... I can't stand centipedes either! *shivers*
> 
> This makes me think of The Human Centipede. Haven't seen it & don't think I want to.


Oh hell no, I would not want to see that.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Some spiders can bite, some have venom, and unless you are an Arachnologist & can recognize the several different spider types it is wise to treat them with respect.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I like ones no bigger than 1cm, any bigger an I'm like ooookkkk then. I live with them though 

I went on holiday to oz when I was 5, saw a tarantula climbing across my bros foot... I froze then lept out of the car petrified... Ironically I'd like a pet tarantula even though I'm still iffy with them  that's wierd lol!


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

^ lol

Got over my fear of them this summer  though I would die if I saw a tarantula or something of equal size >_<


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

johny said:


>


Exactly! ♥


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

*Of course*. Spiders can inject you with poison, then watch you die with their billion eyes as they crawl on your face when you're still sound asleep. Who wouldn't be scared of this? [shivers]


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah kinda - i wouldnt be too bad with normal spiders, but big *** spiders (tarantulas and those variety) scare the crap outta me. Thankfully in ireland there are no spiders like that. 

I have a huge fear of wasps/bees and hornets (we dont get hornets though), i nearly crashed my car before cos there was a wasp in the car. Scary stuff.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Northern Lights said:


> I'm terribly afraid of spiders. I guess I inherited this from my father. Funnily, when I still lived at home it was my Mom who had to kill all the spiders! Once when my Mom wasn't at home my Dad just pulled a bucket over a spider with a note on it regarding the "content". My Mom had to kill the spider after she returned. :eyes


Haha i did the same thing with a mouse before! the bugger was caught in a mouse trap but was still alive and kicking. when i opened the press, he flew out (mousetrap and all), and the first thing i grabbed was a bucket to put over him to stop him running around, and then left a note on the bucket :lol


----------



## Emsipoo (Jul 13, 2011)

I kill them whenever I see them. Usually theyre on my ceiling so I have to climb on a chair and smush them. Wish they'd make it easier for me.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes, I go mad if I see a spider. It's kinda embarrassing when it happens in public..


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Yes, I go mad if I see a spider. It's kinda embarrassing when it happens in public..


I know how ya feel. Luckily I just see them at home mainly, yet not so luckily at the same time... :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ya pretty much, I kill any that enter my realm of sight if they're in the house.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Do you guys read Hyperbole and a Half? She has a blog post about spiders that's just gold.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

My room is like a battlefield, I've killed so many. Though I haven't seen another one in months, I think they finally got the message. ^_^


----------



## GuitarPlaya (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes! I'm so scared of spiders. Hate them...


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't fear them. Just find them annoying.

Reminded me of this though:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Only big ones gross me out. The small ones are fine. In fact, I have a couple spiders living on the ceiling above my bed; my little roommates.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I actually try and safely relocate them lol. If their on web, just scoop the entire thing and put them out on the window ledge. 

Big ones, I try and just ignore. But if they scurry around alot like a mad thing I sometimes am forced to squish them just out of annoyance.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I voted yes, but I'm getting over it bit by bit. I'm able to pick up and handle quite large spiders now, though here in the UK the spiders tend not to grow that big anyway and none of them are dangerous to humans (though some do bite). 

I used to become quite pathetic if ever a moderately-sized spider got into the house, but I decided to change my ways because I wanted my niece and nephew to grow up without an unnecessary fear of them.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No, I kind of like spiders. They usually don't do any harm so I just let them do their thing. Kind of nice to have company. I'm a bit hesitant about touching them, but I will do it if someone asks me to take the spider out.

It helps to substitute a different word for the insect you are afraid of. It's amazing how much difference it makes. Words like 'spider' and 'cockroach' have scary overtones and immediately make you afraid. But if you refer to them instead as 'critters' or some other cute word, you'll start to see them as harmless and a lot of the fear will be reduced.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm actually looking into keeping spiders as pets, so I'm anything but.


----------



## mreynolds102787 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not scared of spiders, unless they are aggressive and can do some damage. 
I have chilopodophobia. Bad. It gives me goosebumps thinking about centipedes...nasty things.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I can't really answer. I don't like being too close to spiders and can only pluck up the courage to pick up the really tiny ones but I find them absolutely fascinating and have a particular love for jumping spiders










Look at that ickle wickle face bless <3 lovely critter but the adrenalin taking this shot caused my hands to be too shakey to keep taking pictures, a pity that...


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I really don't like to see or touch spiders in general, harmless ones or not, which is odd because I actually used to play with them when I was little, the harmless cellar spiders anyway. Maybe it was the danger of black widows or my mom imploring me to leave the spiders alone that finally got me to stop seeing them as playthings, but somewhere along the way, I developed a repulsion of multiple, wriggling legs. Just imagining something scurrying up my back, caught in my clothes or stuck in my hair makes me shiver, not even so much that I might get bitten or something, but that it would get smashed and be all gross and gooey and I'd have to touch it UGH!!! 

One time, I pointed out a spider on a wall to my ex and he quickly smashed it with his boot. I didn't want to look. I also felt bad because while I don't feel like hugging spiders, I also don't like to kill them unless its unavoidable. Interestingly, tarantulas and hairy spiders don't really bug me. It's those ones with long, spindly, skinny, wriggly legs that get to me. Mosquito hawks freak me out for the same reason.

I enjoy seeing the little jumping spiders and have always thought they were cute, but probably not if one jumped on me and fell down my shirt or in my hair or something, lol.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Nope.avi


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I jump if I see one near me, but after that im fine. But I think if a saw a Tarantula id be terrifed (we only get tiny spiders in britain).


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Spiders are one of the few animals that I'm terrified of. I don't like some insects such as centipedes, cockroaches and crickets. I have a fear of sharks too, but at the same time find them fascinating. With spiders it's a whole different level of fear..I don't even like to look at pictures of them. 
I get a lot of spiders in my house in the spring and early summers. My worst experience happened last year. I was laying on my bed with my laptop and I felt something crawling me. Then I looked down and saw this big furry spider crawling on my thigh. I flipped out and it scurried under my bed. I was too afraid to look for it or sleep in my bedroom and ended up sleeping on the couch for two days. Then as I was getting ready to go somewhere, the little ******* came out from under the bed and I smashed it with a book.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Grump (Dec 22, 2011)

you've got to remember that just because you don't like spiders, isn't necessarily a phobia. I have a healthy fear of snakes. but that's just because they are bloody dangerous. In Aussie we have 8 of the 10 most deadly snakes in the world. When I see one, I beat a hasty retreat.

When it comes to spiders, I just get instantly out of control. I can not help myself. It is INSTANT panic. I have no to tell myself that I am in no danger. I just go off. It has risked my life on more than a few occasions. I lose control completely. anyone in my way will just get splattered as I escape. Later, I will feel a bit silly, and can talk calmly to people about it, and how irrational it really is. But when I see one BAM! and I lose control completely.

My friends now protect me. Trouble is, the worst thing they cam say is "Noel don't look,and come away" .. my reaction is "what? Where is it?"


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't like spiders, but living where I do I run across ones almost as large as my palm at least once or twice a year. I am forced to introduce them to the bottom of my shoe. Also lol^.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I found it through a google search. I'm pretty sure I have mild to moderate arachnophobia. I absolutely hate seeing spiders in my room or house, and when I do see one I kill it as soon as possible. And if I miss and it's get's away then I worry about it all night and am afraid to go to sleep. I'm afraid to sleep in my bed, and I'm also afraid to sleep on the couch because I have had a spider crawl on me before while I was laying on the couch.

Right now I am scared to go to bed because I saw a fairly big spider running across my door and I tried to kill it with my shoe but then it disappeared and I have no clue where it went. I'm thinking maybe I was hallucinating because earlier I saw a spider in my bathroom and killed it and then I was searching online for how to spider proof my room and then I started searching for if I have arachnophobia and it was while I was searching for arachnophobia that I saw the spider running across my door. And since then I have been browsing online about arachnophobia and how to cure a fear of spiders. I have been browsing online for about 2 or 3 hours now which is ridiculous, and I'm still scared to go to bed because I'm worrying about where that spider went.

One good thing that came out of my searching though is that I found out that it is very rare to get bitten by spiders. Spiders very rarely bite people, and even when they do try to bite people sometimes they aren't able to because their fangs can't penetrate our skin. But the thought of spiders still creeps me out, idk why, but just the though of a spider being in my house or in my room makes me very uncomfortable. But tarantulas don't bother me that much, mostly because I've never seen one in my house, but videos and pictures of tarantulas don't really bother me probably because they look fury so they kind of look like something I can pet. But all other spiders I absolutely loath.

I used to be worse though, I used to be frozen in fear for hours if I saw a spider bigger than the size of a quarter. I would just stand there staring at it making sure it didn't jump on me. And I would have to work up the courage to kill it with my shoe.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Little spiders are okay, but I don't like white tails or anything bigger than them. When I see the smaller ones, I think of them like a little pet. Then I think of what sort of spider it could be when it is bigger, and think I should kill it, but I think of the spider from Charlotte's Web, and I don't want to put my hand near it anyway.

I have something like arachnophobia, but it is of Portuguese millipedes instead of spiders. I don't think there is a word for it. I check under my bed every night for them, and if I see one in my room and then it goes missing, I have to sleep on the couch. My hair scares me sometimes because I think I have a millipede on me.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

No, in fact I like them for getting rid of flies.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, i'm scared of spiders. When I was younger I wouldn't even walk into the same room as a spider because of the terror of seeing it.

Currently I can handle small ones, but the bigger they get the harder they are to handle. Spiders like daddylonglegs I won't even go in the vicinity for fear that they'll walk onto me and get under my clothes and start crawling all over me. :afr

I don't think i'll ever grow to like spiders in my lifetime


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Not scared one bit of them not a fan of them crawling on but other then that no problems 


LawfulStupid said:


> No, in fact I like them for getting rid of flies.


Yep there a huntmans in my room he was above my bed but i moved him along no flys are in my room now so it good


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Ew!*

Fret not, I have it as bad as you, and I'm a guy.

I can't stand any kind of insect, and yet, they're so peculier.

I sometimes feel the need to watch documentaries on certain insects because their anatomy and existence always ponders me.

"Why aren't they extinct?"-I always ask.

Did you know there's such a thing as an *immortal* worm?

I didn't believe it at first either until I did a lab on it when I was attending community college.

Here's a link to the video.

Enjoy!

- T.R.G.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, Ive never been scared of spiders, and I wouldn't even care if one started walking over my skin. Luckily I like in country where it's too cold for dangerous spiders to live, if there was poisonous one's all over the place I'd make sure I stayed away from them and put them out of the house when possible.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

If I discover a bug or anything in my home, you can be sure as hell it won't be getting out alive.
**** spiders and all insects and bugs in general.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not really. The spiders here are harmless.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm utterly terrified of them, regardless of how big they are. :afr


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I think they're quite fascinating, and they can be beautiful creatures.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheesecake said:


> I think they're quite fascinating, and they can be beautiful creatures.


totally agree. i wouldn't be happy to have a large venomous spider crawling on me but I do admire them from a safe distance.

It's kind of not cool but we have a lot of black widows here and when I was a kid I used to catch live prey like a moth or a fly and throw it into their web. I don't do that anymore. :no

Aside from my sick childhood bloodlust, I was fascinated by the material/engineering that went into the making of a web. It really is amazing. Structural engineers have been studying them for years.

Plus they're like little alien creatures. Awesome.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I never got why so many people are that scared of them, to be honest. I actually think they can be sort of cool looking. Cockroaches or flies on the other hand, oh god.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Hate them especially when they go up on their web as I'm trying to kill them. I've also been having hallucination problems about spiders. Here in San Antonio, we get Pholcidaes or as other people like to call them...daddy long legs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My little spider friend caught a cockroach in his/her web a few months ago. Impressive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> My little spider friend caught a cockroach in his/her web a few months ago. Impressive.


 I would not have figured you for someone who would let a spider live in your place.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I hate them but never kill them on purpose I respect the design ya know 8 legs, a million eyes, and making a home out of silk that's a substance stronger than steel ...impressive :/


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I would not have figured you for someone who would let a spider live in your place.


I leave spiders alone. They don't bother me. Cockroaches get killed promptly.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I leave spiders alone. They don't bother me. Cockroaches get killed promptly.


 How do you know it isn't the type that bites? Wouldn't it freak you out if it got on you?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Only if the are HUGE.

And there aren't really any HUGE ones here, except for pet ones.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> How do you know it isn't the type that bites? Wouldn't it freak you out if it got on you?


They don't really move around much at all. They just build their little web in some corner and stay put on it. If it was huge spider or had a red dot on its abdomen, I might kill it. I mainly just get little brown ones.

Here it is. Small spider. Looks bigger in this photo. Not sure what species.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

komorikun said:


> My little spider friend caught a cockroach in his/her web a few months ago. Impressive.


Once there was this spider who lived in my kitchen. I would see him/her occasionally when I went down there. It was nice. I felt we developed a friendship. When I turned on the lights, It would be walking and then it would freeze. I walked up to it and paused, reassuringly sending my positive energy that I'm friendly, and then it would continue walking. A couple days past from then on and my spider friend... was gone...

I only get afraid of spiders when I feel they got their own mind and I have to kill it. The thought of me squishing big spiders, freaks me out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> They don't really move around much at all. They just build their little web in some corner and stay put on it. If it was huge spider or had a red dot on its abdomen, I might kill it. I mainly just get little brown ones.
> 
> Here it is. Small spider. Looks bigger in this photo.


 Now see. That's the thing. To me, if it looks creepy, that's all. That thing looks creepy! And it looks fast. You'd better watch that thing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## RetroAesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

I was fine with them when I was young, until at some point as a kid, I walked into a cobweb across my bathroom, and noticed a small spider on my hand. It bit me so I shook it off and I had a little white bump on my finger for a few days. It didn't hurt and it wasn't venomous, but I've feared them greatly ever since. And no I don't have spiderman powers.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Now see. That's the thing. To me, if it looks creepy, that's all. That thing looks creepy! And it looks fast. You'd better watch that thing.


Apparently, there are only 2 species of poisonous spiders in the US.

The black widow and the brown recluse. And the brown recluse isn't found in my region of the US.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latrodectus

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_recluse_spider


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Apparently, there are only 2 species of poisonous spiders in the US.
> 
> The black widow and the brown recluse. And the brown recluse isn't found in my region of the US.
> 
> ...


 With my luck, I'd be the one who discovered the 3rd species of poisonous spiders in the US.


----------

